# Unluckiest team ever?



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

I can't help but noticing that this team has too many unfortunate things happening such as *KEVIN MCHALE*! The Joe Smith incident, never had the first overall picks, and more. 

Do you ever consider this team the unluckiest team in the NBA? Discuss.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

dont forget the tragiity that happened to malik sealy

the fact steph wouldnt stay

that we didnt keep ray allen

that our second and third best players from a championship contention squad werent re-signed

a lot of things have gone bad for the Twolves, but when you draft a kid that turns into the MVP and cornerstone of your entire franchise you lucked out on something.
if we lose KG than we are definately the most unlucky team i can think of, and most of this.... as usual... revolves around kevin mchale :curse:


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> dont forget the tragiity that happened to malik sealy
> 
> the fact steph wouldnt stay
> 
> ...


I hate to mention about the Malik Sealy's tragic event, it makes me shudder. 

We should feel like dogs when the door slammed on their faces. McHale basically done that ever since after KG's MVP season. He is a disgrace in disguise.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Portland Trailblazers by a long way over the Wolves. 

1. 1984 losing the coin flip with Houston ( Akeem, yes it was still Akeem then, draft)
2. Drafting Sam Bowie over Michael Jordan in the same draft
3. Patrick Ewing deciding not to come out in that same draft, and getting fined $250,000.00 by the NBA for tampering with Ewing 
4. Alway being a good team the same time as the Lakers
5. Having the worst record last year and getting the 4th pick
6. Traded Jermaine O'Neal for Dale Davis 
7. Drafting the best player in the world (Arvydas Sabonis) only to have him continue to re-sign in Europe until he had too many injuries to make the impact he would have made
8. Passing on Chris Paul because we already had Sebastian Telfair who was traded a year later for Brandon Roy
9. Drafting LaRue Martin over some scrub named bob Mcadoo
10. Claiming Moses Malone as a highschool early entry only to decide we didn't need him because we already had a back up center to Walton named Lloyd Neal. 


Don't talk to me about bad luck or dumb moves.


----------



## brotherofthelunatic (Jul 10, 2006)

wats the malik sealy incident???


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Malik Sealy passed away unfortunatly when a drunk driver hit him. I think Portland is more unlucky. He had a point lol


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

NW division as a whole is pretty unlucky.
the wolves and blazers problems as listed above
and neither the jazz or sonics managed to win a championship with stockton/malone or payton/kemp respectively


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

The NW division has been a joke and still is a joke. Anyone got any rings? The jazz sure don't.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

AK-47 said:


> The NW division has been a joke and still is a joke. Anyone got any rings? The jazz sure don't.


all the teams in it at the moment are just borderline playoffs/lottery

maybe outside of denver, who still have a long way to go


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

mediocre man said:


> Portland Trailblazers by a long way over the Wolves.
> 
> 1. 1984 losing the coin flip with Houston ( Akeem, yes it was still Akeem then, draft)
> 2. Drafting Sam Bowie over Michael Jordan in the same draft
> ...


Portland's bad luck has been eradicated.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

AK-47 said:


> The NW division has been a joke and still is a joke. Anyone got any rings? The jazz sure don't.


well this has certainly changed hasnt it lol.

oden/roy/aldridge in portland
deron/boozer etc in utah
Iverson/Melo/Nene in Denver
Durant landing in Seattle

and the wolves.... well back where they started


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Thus why I brought this thread back.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

Portland has had "bad luck" yet still managed to be one of the best teams in the NBA for about 25 years straight.

We've had exactly 1 lucky move in franchise history.


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

Yeah, I think Portland officially comes off that list now. Actually, I don't think they should have even been considered the unluckiest even before the lottery. There's a lot that probably goes into figuring this thing out, and I don't know everything about the history of every team, but let me take a very broad stab at it.

There are only seven teams in the NBA that have never been to the NBA Finals, let alone won one. Taking away the Bobcats (they're way to new to be unlucky), the number of playoff appearances vs. the number of years they've been in existence goes like this:

1. Clippers/Braves 7 for 37 (18.9%)
2. Grizzlies 3 for 12 (25.0%)
3. Raptors 4 for 12 (33.3%)
4. Hornets 8 for 19 (42.1%)
5. Timberwolves 8 for 18 (44.4%)
6. Nuggets 17 for 31 (54.8%)

I guess someone could argue that because the Nuggets had the most success for a team that's never even been to the finals, that maybe they have had the worst heartbreak. I'd like to think it's the Clippers. But I can't delve deep into the true histories of these franchises outside of their performances.


----------

